# 2 cats near Tampa FL



## JamieC (Apr 15, 2007)

I left my now ex-Fiance back in April. Together we had 1 dog and 2 cats (Keegan, Kimber and Hannah). In June my ex made a big ordeal and took the dog to a kill shelter where I was able, with help from a wonderful rescue in Ohio, to get her out of the shelter. She is now with a new family in the midwest. I recieved an email this morning from him that he was "getting rid of" Kimber and the cat he brought in from the outside, Mia. I'm thinking about calling the HS to come and take a look at the other cat, Hannah, because from the photos he sent me of her, she looks to have lost hair.

I need to find a rescue or some help for Mia and Kimbers asap, or I'm afraid he's going to take them to the same high-kill shelter he did with the dog, and this time I don't know if I'll be successful in trying to save them.

Kimber is a 3 year old (neutered) Blue, DSH. He was a bottlefed rescue (I bottlefed him and he was born on my birthday, Oct 04). He is good around other cats and dogs. He has an unwavering attention and nothing scares him. 

Mia is an unknown age, brown tabby, probably unspayed. She was brought into the house by the ex around the time I was packing up. I do not know anything about her personality. I do know though, that she got along great with the other cats and the dog.

Here are Kimber and Mia:








(photo is recent, this was emailed to me a week ago when he was still "gushing" about how "great" and "happy" they were and how much he "loves" them.)


I only have until Monday the latest to figure something out about these two - though I'm more concerned with Kimber. I am not sure if I can find someone or if my family will let me bring him in.



Please email me at [email protected] with any inquiries.


----------

